# Unsure of My Type, Even After Extensively Studying Functions



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello!

I am struggling to figure out my type. For the past few weeks, I have been studying functions (Ni, Te, Ne, etc.) extensively, but cannot seem to quite nail it down. No personality type seems to quite fit me, and there are various aspects of several types that I resonate with to some extent. Throughout my self-discovery process, I have been marking down various aspects of the way my brain works. I have listed these below. Please note that I do not want to say which personality types I might be, as I don't want there to be bias in anyone's analysis. However, if it would be helpful, I will let you know which types are most likely.

Here are many traits I have noticed about myself:


I do tasks quite fast, either in terms of efficiency, or just to accomplish the task.
I often get hyper-focused on a particular topic for short periods of time (a few weeks/months). My obsession usually ends rather abruptly, but then, down the road, will get re-awakened. Then it becomes a more balanced focus.
I have difficulty learning (focusing on someone teaching; reading individual words/sentences without easily grasping the whole concept). I still get very good grades, though. I'm a perfectionist, so when I'm struggling to learn, I just spend more time on it.
I am easily distracted with other thoughts while trying to focus on reading or a lecture.
I don't like making promises, as I'm afraid of breaking them.
Don't really consider friends as "close friends" and "not so close friends." I feel comfortable with anyone as long as they feel comfortable with me. I have just as much fun with someone I don't know too well as with someone I know well if said person is comfortable with me. I don't need to spend a lot of time with someone to consider them a friend. Friendships, in my view, are much more complicated than they need to be.
When I debate, I'm very convinced I'm right if it's something I've thought about a lot. However, I do not debate just to prove to someone I'm right, but rather to convince them of my side for their sake. I don't seriously debate anything that I consider not too important. I only debate to convince because I think it will benefit the person if I am able to convince them. However, I recognize that the only real benefit most arguments have is to make one reconsider one's view and either change his mind over time or be more firmly established in his opinion. I am very stubborn in my opinion, which I believe is generally a good thing. It's better than being wishy-washy.
I always try to improve myself. I am quite critical of myself and hard on myself.
I have a strong faith in authorities and older people's opinions, yet I weigh every opinion I receive. My faith in those people, however, can be broken if I have enough data to believe they are wrong. I have levels of faith in people's opinions.
I consider myself a logical person in my reasoning. However, I do see that there are many things we as humans will never be able to understand, particularly in the subject of origins or spiritual things.
I tend to mimic other people (how they talk or act) without even knowing it. The people I mimic are people I'm close to (like my brother) or people I find interesting, unique, or funny.
In social settings, I often have something to say and want to say it, but find it difficult to get a word in edge-wise.
It seems that people don't understand me well, I don't always understand other people, and I don't even understand myself.
I have a close friend that fits the intj type to a tee. I get along quite well with him. Sometimes he says hurtful or seemingly unfeeling things to me, but somehow I give him many graces. I don't really do this for the average person.
I have trouble understanding how people receive what I say to them, which has caused me to accidentally offend people. However, I am able to learn how to fix this problem. I do not struggle with this as much as my intj friend.
I obsessively plan for big things, yet don't always implement those plans when I see they aren't going to work.
I often get annoyed by a lot of clutter around, yet I'm not a neat freak. I always aspire to be a neat freak, though.
I view rules and laws as useful and important and usually follow them to a tee. I see the spirit of the law as more important than the letter of the law. However, if a governing body makes a rule that I think is morally wrong for them to impose on others, I will usually break the law deceptively without conscience, yet still weigh the consequences of breaking that law to see if it's worth it.
I think in black and white ways and don't like how some topics have grey areas.
I struggle to notice what needs to be done to help others in practical ways. Yet, when the idea comes to me of what I can do to help others out, I find immense pleasure in that thing and try to surprise the individual with that act of service. When I see bigger needs that the world has that I can't do anything about, I get frustrated.
I see a lot of tasks as hum-drum and not very useful (even though I know the world would fall apart if these tasks were not done). I've always wanted to do something "better" and "more important," yet am often too lazy to work toward that thing or undecided of what that more important thing is.
On occasion, I am very in tune with my senses, giving attention to how things feel and sound.
I don't really know what to think of my emotions. I almost never show them in front of others. I don't cry happy or sad tears in situations considered normal to cry at (funerals, weddings, etc.). When I cry, it's usually alone, and it's about something very personally related to me like a struggle I'm having. If I do cry in front of others, it's because I can't help it (I always try to hold back tears). Others find my emotions quite confusing and unpredictable.

If you have time, I would appreciate it if you would label a likely function that goes with each bullet point.

Thank you very much!
Ashley


----------



## willowelven (Jan 13, 2021)

Possibly ISxJ. I lean towards F.


----------



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

willowelven said:


> Possibly ISxJ. I lean towards F.


Thank you for the input, willowelven! I have considered ISTJ. I don't think I'm an ISFJ. ISFJ is my sister's personality type (it fits her well), and she and I don't think very much alike.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

you are an infj..consider inxj


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

You seem to have strong Te and weak or unvalued Fi. I would guess ENTP.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

andreasdevig said:


> You seem to have strong Te


sure about that lol


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

andreasdevig said:


> You seem to have strong Te and weak or unvalued Fi. I would guess ENTP.


you meant enfp


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

Azmar said:


> sure about that lol





Azmar said:


> you meant enfp


ENFPs have stronger Fi than Te, plus they value Fi (and Te). ENTPs have Fi PoLR so not only is it very weak but also very painful. Not sure if Ashley has Fi PoLR though. But it seems to me she has weak and unvalued Fi. ENTPs also have very strong Te, as it's in the Demonstrative position.

"I do tasks quite fast, either in terms of efficiency, or just to accomplish the task." <-- Strong Te

"I am easily distracted with other thoughts while trying to focus on reading or a lecture." <-- Ne

"Don't really consider friends as "close friends" and "not so close friends." I feel comfortable with anyone as long as they feel comfortable with me. I have just as much fun with someone I don't know too well as with someone I know well if said person is comfortable with me. I don't need to spend a lot of time with someone to consider them a friend. Friendships, in my view, are much more complicated than they need to be." <-- Weak or unvalued Fi.

"In social settings, I often have something to say and want to say it, but find it difficult to get a word in edge-wise." <-- Weak Se??

"I have trouble understanding how people receive what I say to them, which has caused me to accidentally offend people." <-- Weak Fi

"I often get annoyed by a lot of clutter around, yet I'm not a neat freak. I always aspire to be a neat freak, though." <-- Valued Si

"I struggle to notice what needs to be done to help others in practical ways." <-- Hmm this sounds like weak Te actually. or may be a sign of being N type.

"I don't really know what to think of my emotions." <-- Weak Fi


----------



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Azmar said:


> you are an infj..consider inxj


Ah, interesting. However, it seems I have introverted feeling (Fi) given that I don't understand how others are feeling very well. What do you think? I have, however, considered INTJ.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashley22 said:


> I have introverted feeling (Fi) given that I don't understand how others are feeling very well


it does not mean that is Fi,it is still to vague..anyway, do you like to know about other people interest and value?


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Azmar said:


> it does not mean that is Fi,it is still to vague..anyway, do you like to know about other people interest and value?


i suggest you to read about both infj and intj for now


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

andreasdevig said:


> You seem to have strong Te and weak or unvalued Fi. I would guess ENTP.


How do you say strong Te and type them as Ne-Ti? Do you mean ENTJ?


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

andreasdevig said:


> ENFPs have stronger Fi than Te, plus they value Fi (and Te). ENTPs have Fi PoLR so not only is it very weak but also very painful. Not sure if Ashley has Fi PoLR though. But it seems to me she has weak and unvalued Fi. ENTPs also have very strong Te, as it's in the Demonstrative position.
> 
> "I do tasks quite fast, either in terms of efficiency, or just to accomplish the task." <-- Strong Te
> 
> ...


i mean entp does not have Te to begin with atleast in their top 4 functions


----------



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Azmar said:


> it does not mean that is Fi,it is still to vague..anyway, do you like to know about other people interest and value?


Not really; I have to make an extra effort to show people I care about their interests. I do care about people's values only because I want them to know the truth about things for their own sakes. So I don't want to know what they value because I'm interested, but because I want to convince them of truth if they disagree. I know that sounds prideful, but it's more that I'm confident in what I believe.


----------



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

andreasdevig said:


> ENFPs have stronger Fi than Te, plus they value Fi (and Te). ENTPs have Fi PoLR so not only is it very weak but also very painful. Not sure if Ashley has Fi PoLR though. But it seems to me she has weak and unvalued Fi. ENTPs also have very strong Te, as it's in the Demonstrative position.
> 
> "I do tasks quite fast, either in terms of efficiency, or just to accomplish the task." <-- Strong Te
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your thorough response! I understood about PoLR functions, but after some research, I now understand unvalued functions.

I think I have trouble understanding Fi vs. Fe. I thought "I have trouble understanding how people receive what I say to them, which has caused me to accidentally offend people" (which you labeled as weak Fi) actually proved I had weak Fe. I don't consider myself good at understanding how other people feel. However, I am greatly affected by other people's negativity. If others are angry or depressed, when they show their negative emotions, I mimic that same emotion and really struggle to fight against it. I also mimic other people's mannerisms. So basically, I don't understand how other people are feeling unless they outwardly express it. Perhaps I just don't understand Fi and Fe?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@Ashley22 Perhaps ISFP?


----------



## willowelven (Jan 13, 2021)

Ashley22 said:


> I know that sounds prideful, but it's more that I'm confident in what I believe.


quite Te of you. I do get very heavy Si vibes from you. If I’m confident in at least one function, it’d have to be that one.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I still say ISFP. Using bullet points doesn't mean someone is using extroverted logic. In fact, I'd say that points more toward being a sensor than anything else.


----------



## willowelven (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm not sure if that post was in response to what I said, but I wasn't referring to the bullet points as Te; rather, the assuredness in her own thinking process. I also do think OP is a sensor.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

willowelven said:


> I'm not sure if that post was in response to what I said, but I wasn't referring to the bullet points as Te; rather, the assuredness in her own thinking process. I also do think OP is a sensor.


I was replying to the OP. I think it's pretty safe to say she's ISFP. ISFP can be into business too. Socionics really doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Shadow Functions are nonsense. You can barely ascertain conscious and prominent functions and you are going to reach saying you can find these made up shadows? Just stop.

And for the record Azmar is a troll.


If you want a better assessment, fill out the questionnaire.


1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)

The Last said:


> Shadow Functions are nonsense. You can barely ascertain conscious and prominent functions and you are going to reach saying you can find these made up shadows? Just stop.


It's not nonsense. What the fuck? We all use all 8 functions. It makes no sense to just ignore how half the functions work in you. And they're not shadow functions. They're unvalued functions.


----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

andreasdevig said:


> It's not nonsense. What the fuck? We all use all 8 functions. It makes no sense to just ignore how half the functions work in you. And they're not shadow functions. They're unvalued functions.


i mean it is just a label game..what's actually happen is that when you are born your type or default sets neuropathway of how you feel,think,intuit things and sense are not solidified yet..it becomes solidified during teenage years because of certain environment,cultures and how you are being nurtured..your main type is the conscious which contains the top 4 cognitive functions or 4 sets of neuropathways activation(aka awareness) which is complete for human survival which contains(feeling,thinking,sensing,intuition)..other 4 cognitive functions are considered as unnecessary(which can be nescessary if needed) and remain in the unconscious(what you called as unvalued)..it can be activated willingly or unwillingly(which resulted in massive stress, when you can't use the normal neuropathways that you've been used to before aka your Type)..unconscious is aka the shadow


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

andreasdevig said:


> It's not nonsense. What the fuck? We all use all 8 functions. It makes no sense to just ignore how half the functions work in you. And they're not shadow functions. They're unvalued functions.


ENTP means they use Ne and Ti and have repressed Fe and Si for balance. If you are seeing them as using Te, then they are not ENTP and you are playing stupid word games to make up whatever type you want to say. Oh I see Ne in me so that makes me INTJ. I see Se in you so that makes you ENFP. At that point you can whatever you want and nothing means anything from you.


----------



## Ashley22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Guys, please don't argue on my thread, and especially don't swear. I really appreciate your help, but I wish that it hadn't turned into this.

I have figured out my type, and it fits me really well. To everyone who gave their input, thank you very much!


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ashley22 said:


> Guys, please don't argue on my thread, and especially don't swear. I really appreciate your help, but I wish that it hadn't turned into this.
> 
> I have figured out fits me really well. To everyone who gave their input, thank you very much!
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Glad to hear that you've figured things out. What type do you think fits you most?


----------

